# Advice for buying used



## trevor-calgary (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello all....
looking for some advice on things to look for when considering the purchase of a used Allroad. 
I am considering a 2001, v6, auto, Canadian Allroad. 160K kilometers (seems a bit high). Price is 17k CDN. 
Are there specific years of Allroads to avoid? 
In addition to a visual inspection (and the one the licencing people want), what else should be looked at? 
Suggestion, comments, caution's very welcome.
Trevor


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Advice for buying used (trevor-calgary)*

Make sure the air ride suspension is ok. The front end will be leaning forward if it's been sitting for a while and is bad. I lucked out when I bought mine the guy actually was a whole seller and replaced it just before he put it up for sale. I'm not sure of anything else specifically, the rest of the forum might have a better idea with that.
Personally if you don't feel 100% comfortable with the sale I'd take it somewhere to have it inspected. I had planned on doing so but the guy was totally honest. I also had a friend who worked for Audi come with when I test drove it so he could make sure it drove just like all the other allroads.
I looked at the car twice before deciding it was going to buy it, so I guess make sure your comfortable with the buy and if your concerned about buying a car that's gonna break on ya have it inspected by a dealership that deals with that particular brand of cars. So that's my 2 cents... Good Luck with the shopping.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Advice for buying used (trevor-calgary)*

trevor
one option you should explore with the allroad is to find one that is still under the CPO warranty. Alberta is pretty pricey when i comes to AUDI so i shopped in QUEBEC. I dont know why but we found an AR in QC for at least about $7000 less than what the same model/options in AB were going for. I didnt go and see it since i trusted the CPO warranty. Shop around a little 
160 000 km is kinda high but what i have heard these cars can last much longer. warranty is helpfull at repair time....
goodluck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps i miss my ar.....


----------



## roccodan (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Advice for buying used (zuma)*

As said before:
- suspension - check for any sagging when left overnight. Also, does it keep the ride height overnight? Listen to the compressor on startup. Does it sound okay?
- look for any leaks underneath, especially with the twin turbos
- has the timing belt been done and when?
- check everything electrical to see if everything works
I would take it to some one for inspection that knows Audis.


----------



## trevor-calgary (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Advice for buying used (trevor-calgary)*

thanks all.... 
Sounds like the biggest thing to check is the air suspension. 
As with every VW or Audi... the electrics (having owned 10 VW's since 1978, I know all too well about this)... 
*Zuma....* Interesting point on prices.. I'll surf a bit on that. Just a bit hesitant to buy a car "long distance" LOL 
Trevor 


_Modified by trevor-calgary at 2:04 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

CHECK ALL THE WINDOWS!! The last 3 VAG's I've purchased all needed something with the windows fixed.
In the Allroad, my windows got greasy streaks on them and would go up and down and up and down by themselves. So as stated above, check the electronics and test them windows... multiple times. repair is costly.


----------

